# Spawn #2 Multicolor Butterfly



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm setting up the tank tomorrow morning 

Breeders this round are Bowie (Multicolor BF) and Katie (green multicolor).

Here's an old picture of Bowie, his fins aren't so nice after his bout of fin rot but he is as healthy as ever. He is the sire of my last spawn. He was pretty gentle and a great father so I'm hoping he'll give me another great spawn.





















Here's a bunch of pics of Katie. She's turned out gorgeous.. it's crazy to think she used to be more MG when I bought her and now she's totally multi. She's so pretty if you shine a light on her she's emerald green.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=635353#post635353

Should be some nice fry from this pair... I hope.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, I'm excited to see how this spawn turns out! I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

i saw a whole bunch of multicolor BTs at my petco today :O but.... i found a precious female  hahaha, this betta is going to make a great father, cant wait to see the fry! XD


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck! I can't wait to see the outcome!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

oh oh oh I WANT ONE PEEEEEZ


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's amazing how, in one pic Katie looks green, in another she looks turquoise and another one she looks blue. She definitely is a multi. lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, mah baby's daddy!  They're going to make pretty, pretty babies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

vaygirl said:


> Aw, mah baby's daddy!  They're going to make pretty, pretty babies.


I can't wait to see how our babies' half siblings turn out! I bet they'll be beautiful!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope so  They're both in the tank now. I may release her tonight before I go to bed if things look good. Right now he's hanging out under the bubblewrap but not nesting yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's probably looking the bubblewrap over trying to decide how he wants the bubblenest. lol


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't wait to see the out come


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Sending easy spawn vibes your way!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

You are definitely going to get some beautiful fry from this pair.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well... total failure.

Everything was set perfectly but the female REFUSED to bar up or submit for the male. She just kept running. At one point yesterday she was swimming around releasing eggs. That got me thinking and I realized I don't think I've ever seen her bar up.

The male wasn't even being overly aggressive IMO. A few nips here and there but mostly he would come up beside her and display and try to get her to follow him to the nest. Finally today I think he'd had enough because her fins are torn up pretty good and she's got some missing scales... so I took her out when I got home from work and checked on them.

I'm not sure if it's that she's not conditioned enough (she was conditioned for 2 weeks not to mention she was already conditioned from a previous spawn failure) or if she just doesn't like my males but this is the second failed attempt with her.


So I dunno... I'm thinking of giving Dan/Venus another week to condition and then putting them in the spawn tank on Friday (ok.. so not a whole week but they've already been conditioning for 2 weeks). Or I might just put off spawning until the end of this month and just work on growing up my reds (which will be arriving tomorrow!)


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Im sorry it didn't work out


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't work out.


----------

